

Can I download a video of the YC Startup School 2012 anywhere?  - areeve

Is there a legal torrent or the like? I missed the live stream unfortunately!
======
jc4p
It should be up on <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool> sometime in the next
few days.

~~~
boingy
Was it live streamed via justin.tv? I ask because I thought it automatically
archived what was streamed as soon as the broadcaster goes offline.

~~~
canttestthis
I checked, it wasn't.

------
buxx
Like they tell here [http://www.quora.com/Startup-School/Where-can-I-find-
videos-...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-School/Where-can-I-find-videos-of-
the-talks-at-Startup-School-2012) It will be in about a few days.

In the meanwhile, here a recap: [http://nowaternomoon.com/post/34062996874/my-
key-takeaways-f...](http://nowaternomoon.com/post/34062996874/my-key-
takeaways-from-y-combinators-startup-school)

------
pella
all "Startup School" videos from the past: <http://lanyrd.com/series/startup-
school/>

for example:

"Startup School 2011" : <http://lanyrd.com/2011/startup-school/coverage/>

"Startup School 2010" : <http://lanyrd.com/2010/startup-school/coverage/>

